# if bios battery dead, will pc start up?



## fastforded

had to change cpu. now pc wont boot up. acts dead. dvd drive opens/closes, but thats it. wondered, old pc. had disconnected. if bios bayyerty dead, would this cause pc not to boot?


thanks, p


----------



## tlarkin

No, he battery just holds the settings if the machine loses power.   As long as it is plugged in and has power it will store the BIOS settings.  Now if it loses power and the battery is bad, then it will automatically set to default, which could cause your computer not to boot if you have some weird default configurations.

I would suspect your problem is something else.


----------



## fastforded

tlarkin said:


> No, he battery just holds the settings if the machine loses power.   As long as it is plugged in and has power it will store the BIOS settings.  Now if it loses power and the battery is bad, then it will automatically set to default, which could cause your computer not to boot if you have some weird default configurations.
> 
> I would suspect your problem is something else.



all i did was install new cpu. same model as removed. 1 pin bent on original cpu.

it should start right up with new cpu. or it take like 1/2 hour or so?


----------



## Hugh9191

should boot up fine first time, doesn't need to install drivers or anything so there shouldn't be a wait.

Sounds like a mobo issue, or you could try reseating the cpu.


----------



## tlarkin

fastforded said:


> all i did was install new cpu. same model as removed. 1 pin bent on original cpu.
> 
> it should start right up with new cpu. or it take like 1/2 hour or so?



Make sure you didn't knock anything loose when swapping out CPUs, does the system even power on?  Does it POST?


----------



## fastforded

chip not seated properly. my mistake, didnt want to force it, but you did have to push it in well, then it worked.


----------



## fastforded

thanks for all the help!


----------

